# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  Estamos para ayudarte

## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola: 
Si estás interesado en ser parte de nuestra comunidad, pero no entiendes bien cómo funciona el foro, sólo plantea tus dudas que aquí te ayudaremos con gusto. 
El programa es fácil de usar y en poco tiempo te habrás acostumbrado a usarlo. 
También tienes un botón de *Ayuda* (en el menú de arriba), donde podrás encontrar las respuestas a tus dudad. ¡Revísalo que es muy útil! 
Si no es así, ya sabes que cuentas con nuestra ayuda.  
Suerte y saludos

----------


## alexnilton

previo saludo, mi consulta es la siguiente: donde puedo abrir un nuevo blog con el tema de: donde adquirir controladores biologicos (tricodermas lignorum y viride) para un tema de investigación, bueno agradesco su interes de antemano...  
alex nilton

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> previo saludo, mi consulta es la siguiente: donde puedo abrir un nuevo blog con el tema de: donde adquirir controladores biologicos (tricodermas lignorum y viride) para un tema de investigación, bueno agradesco su interes de antemano...  
> alex nilton

 Hola alexnilton:  
Para hacer búsquedas de insumos para la agricultura, pensé en el foro de *Insumos* (en la sección de Clasificados): https://www.agroforum.pe/forumdisplay.php?18-Insumos. Allí puedes hacer tu consulta sobre dónde adquirir controladores biológicos. Tal vez también sería un buen lugar en el foro de Producción Orgánica. 
Con respecto a cómo crear tu propio blog, debes entrar a la parte de Blogs primero, y tienes que apretar la opción que dice "Mi Blog" que aparece en un sub menú de letritas blancas (que está debajo del menú principal); es la primera opción me parece. Una vez allí, sigue los pasos.  
Si necesitas más ayuda me avisas, pero te dejo el enlace a las preguntas frecuentes porque hay información útil para que aprendas a manejar las herramientas de AgroFórum.pe. Es verdad que no dice como abrir tu blog, pero el resto de información te puede servir para que aprendas a administrar tu blog: https://www.agroforum.pe/faq.php 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:

----------


## uronalds_007

ante todo un saludo a agroforum, es la primera vez que me enlazo en un foro y tal ves desconozca alguna de sus funciones pero como dicen uds poco a poco el programa se puede entender y conocer mucha gente relacionada a la agricultura.
Mi pregunta es si en este foro puedo averiguar mas acerca de la expotancion de ajos, asi como contactarme con personas relacionadas con este producto; bueno gracias. 
saludos
Ronald Urbina Huaman.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> ante todo un saludo a agroforum, es la primera vez que me enlazo en un foro y tal ves desconozca alguna de sus funciones pero como dicen uds poco a poco el programa se puede entender y conocer mucha gente relacionada a la agricultura.
> Mi pregunta es si en este foro puedo averiguar mas acerca de la expotancion de ajos, asi como contactarme con personas relacionadas con este producto; bueno gracias. 
> saludos
> Ronald Urbina Huaman.

 Estimado Ronald: 
¡Bienvenido a AgroFórum.pe!... :Smile:  
Es bueno que me lo preguntes para explicarte un poco el concepto de este foro.  
Como te habrás dado cuenta, la principal ventaja de este portal frente a otros del sector, es que ustedes mismos pueden publicar información aquí desde la comodidad de sus casas u oficinas, simplemente con una computadora y una conexión a Internet. 
Partiendo de esa premisa, paso a responder a tu pregunta. Por supuesto que puedes averiguar todo lo que quieras sobre el cultivo de ajo y establecer contactos con gente relacionada a ese cultivo en nuestro páís. Pero lo que quiero que entiendas -que es lo que le digo a todo el que me pregunta para qué sirve mi página- es que el foro es útil para muchísimas cosas, dependiendo de lo que tú necesites. 
En ese sentido, el principal objetivo de AgroFórum.pe es fomentar el intercambio libre y gratuito de información agropecuaria entre los usuarios registrados; pero allí también radica nuestra principal debilidad, y es que depende de cada uno participar en los distintos temas que se publican en este foro, por lo que no te podría garantizar que recibas ayuda o establezcas los contactos que necesitas. 
Lo bueno es que la tendencia es claramente favorable en cuanto al número de visitas a nuestro portal y la cantidad de información que se viene intercambiando aquí, por lo que te invito a hacer tus consultas con confianza para que empieces a intercambiar información sobre el cultivo de ajo con otros usuarios. En ese sentido, te recuerdo a ti y a todos los demás, que siempre es bueno ayudar a otros, para recibir ayuda también. 
Te comento que recién vamos a cumplir nuestro segundo año de vida, y que considero que aún le falta mucho por crecer a este foro. Precisamente, mi tarea como administrador de este portal es tratar de explicarles a todos para qué les puede servir un foro especializado en temas agropecuarios como éste; y espero estar haciéndolo bien. Ahora, como te dije en un principio, AgroFórum.pe tiene muchas utilidades, pero depende de cada usuario encontrar esa utilidad, según sus necesidades. Sólo recuerda que se trata de un portal abierto donde puedes hacer consultas, buscar productos o proveedores, ofrecer servicios, opinar, criticar, denunciar, promocionar, difundir, establecer contactos, etc, etc. 
Bueno Ronald, espero más bien que éste se convierta en un portal útil para ti y para tus planes de negocio; y espero que puedas conseguir toda la ayuda necesaria para que alcances tus metas u objetivos. 
Saludos  
AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual!  :Wink:

----------

